# Es ist Februar und kann mich immer noch nicht einloggen



## Valord (1. Februar 2012)

naja wie der Titel schon sagt... ich hatte schon Aion drauf, und wollte normal einloggen wie immer. Dann war ich auf NCsoft Homepage musste da was rüber transfer. und hab auf ok gedrückt, wieder versucht einzuloggen klappt immer noch nicht?! Woran liegts? Dachte ab Februar kann man umsonst spielen ?!


----------



## Zaiph (1. Februar 2012)

Erst ab mitte Februar, glaube ich. Genaues Datum hab ich vergessen.


----------



## Cerom (1. Februar 2012)

Valord schrieb:


> naja wie der Titel schon sagt... ich hatte schon Aion drauf, und wollte normal einloggen wie immer. Dann war ich auf NCsoft Homepage musste da was rüber transfer. und hab auf ok gedrückt, wieder versucht einzuloggen klappt immer noch nicht?! Woran liegts? Dachte ab Februar kann man umsonst spielen ?!


Nö, wenn du spielen willst mußt du noch bezahlen. Der genaue Termin steht noch nicht fest. Ansonsten kannst du jetzt nur auf dem Betaserver, dazu brauchst du einen Betakey. Oder Aion testen (bis Stufe 20) dazu brauchst du einen Testkey.(Wobei ich nicht weis ob man jetzt noch einen Testkey bekommt, müßte man mal probieren)


----------



## G3n3T1c (1. Februar 2012)

*Wie lange läuft die Closed-Beta?*
Die Closed-Beta startet am 26.01.2012 und endet am 16.02.2012.

Quelle: http://www.aionfreet...3b07bd0cbc9997e

ansonsten bei google aion free to play eingeben^^,sollte dann so aussehen : www.*aionfreetoplay*.com

dann unter der Kategorie rechts oben ( Beta )


deinen alten aion kannst erst an dem 16/17.2 nutzen.


----------



## Mikehoof (2. Februar 2012)

Man wie gerne würde ich heute einloggen aber es wurde schon alles dazu geschrieben. Ich bin gespannt wie zeitnah nach der Beta alles startet. Am meisten gespannt bin ich allerdings auf den Shop und wie der Spagat zwischen Shop und Goldmitgliedschaft gelingt.


----------



## Manat (2. Februar 2012)

G3n3T1c schrieb:


> deinen alten aion kannst erst an dem 16/17.2 nutzen.



Nicht ganz richtig. Die letzte offizielle Aussage von CM Zoe sagt: "Zwischen dem 17. und 28.02.2012 ist eine realistische Zeitangabe" und sie wissen noch nicht, ob und wieviele Tage sie nach Abschluß der CB brauchen, um die letzten Bugs zu fixen. 

Also, auf den 17.02. würd ich mich wirklich nicht versteifen!


----------



## Cerom (2. Februar 2012)

Welche  Bugs, hat Gameforce welche eingebaut  ?


----------



## Widock (2. Februar 2012)

Man kann mit der Trial Version spielen.


----------



## Manat (2. Februar 2012)

Cerom schrieb:


> Welche Bugs, hat Gameforce welche eingebaut ?



Cerom, sie implementieren neue Account-Typen inkl. diverser zugehöriger Restriktionen, und den ingame-Item-Shop inkl. diverser neuer Items. Dazu kommt, daß Aion auf neue und damit andere Server aufgespielt wird. 

Das alles impliziert diverse Fehlerquellen, die gefunden und beseitigt werden müssen. Deshalb gibts ja auch die Beta...


----------



## weddingcrusher (2. Februar 2012)

Cool Aion umsonst währe nett


----------



## Sin (7. Februar 2012)

Hab mal gelesen, dass zum Start vom F2P Model einen neuen Server gibt, stimmt das?


----------



## nirvanager1 (7. Februar 2012)

Jap stimmt, wird einen neuen deutschen Server geben.


----------



## Cerom (8. Februar 2012)

Wie ich gerade aus absolut unzuverlässiger Quelle erfahren habe steht auch schon der Name des neuen deutschen Servers fest. Natürlich ein völlig neuer Name, VOTAN


----------



## Sin (8. Februar 2012)

Scherzkeks, habe damals auf votan gespielt :-P


----------



## Manat (13. Februar 2012)

laut facebook von Gameforge lautet der Name des neuen deutschen Servers Vehella.


----------



## Geige (18. Februar 2012)

Kennt man einen Charakter mit dem Namen?
Bin gerade echt am überlegen, aber sojemand ist mir glaube ich noch keiner
über den Weg gelaufen!


----------



## Cerom (18. Februar 2012)

Das ist ein Boss im Beshmundir Tempel, der derzeitigen Endinstanz in Aion


----------



## Geige (18. Februar 2012)

Ah, PvE war nie so meins


----------



## Yiraja (18. Februar 2012)

Sin schrieb:


> Scherzkeks, habe damals auf votan gespielt :-P



votan war geil^^ die serverzusammenlegung nen flop :/


----------



## vorgann (19. Februar 2012)

Hat irgendeiner eine Ahnung, wann die Server endlich für die Öffentlichkeit --- keine Beta! Zugänglich sind? 

Die Informationspolitik geht mir tierisch auf den Ast, es hat nämlich niemand eine Ahnung ...

Das Ganze schafft natürlich Vertrauen in die Fähigkeit des neuen Publishers.


----------



## Sin (19. Februar 2012)

Sind doch alle Informationen offen gelegt worden. Beta geht bis zum 20.02 Danach wird die Beta ausgewertet. Wie lange sie dafür brauchen wissen sie nicht, deswegen gibt es noch keinen genauen Termin.


----------



## Cerom (19. Februar 2012)

Jeder Betateilnehmer bekam 2802 Coins um im Shop einkaufen zu können. Nun fragen sich natürlich viele warum 2802 ?


----------



## Sin (19. Februar 2012)

Gibt keine Garantie, dass der 28.02 wirklich der offizielle Tag ist. Es hieß mal: Zwischen dem 17.02 und dem 28.02 soll es soweit sein.


----------



## Cerom (19. Februar 2012)

CM BlackVelvet hat im UK-Forum dazu geschrieben: 
"Noone wondered why we gave away a random Aion coin amount? 2802 does have a meaning *hint hint* "


Natürlich gibt es keine absolute Sicherheit. Bis dahin kann uns Nordkorea den Krieg erklärt haben, ein Meteor die Gameforce Zentrale getroffen haben oder einfach der Weltuntergang um einige Monate vorgezogen sein.

Aber ein kleiner Hinweis ist es schon.


----------



## Yiraja (19. Februar 2012)

Cerom schrieb:


> CM BlackVelvet hat im UK-Forum dazu geschrieben:
> "Noone wondered why we gave away a random Aion coin amount? 2802 does have a meaning *hint hint* "
> 
> 
> ...



noch mal länger warten ;(


----------



## Cerom (20. Februar 2012)

Wieso länger warten ? Ich spiele es doch ^^


----------



## Sin (20. Februar 2012)

Könnte auch schon spielen, meinen account habe ich ja noch, aber ich glaube ich möchte bevorzugt auf dem neuen server anfangen :-)


----------



## Yiraja (20. Februar 2012)

ja super, ich hab meinen account auch noch aber ich würde auch gerne auf dem neuen server noch ma los legen also bringt mir des nix jetzt noch bei ncsoft zu bezahlen^^


----------



## Geige (20. Februar 2012)

Ich bin auf den F2P start inzwischen fast so geil wie damals auf den P2P Start 

Der neues Server wird, wenn ich mich nicht irre, ein absoluter Gewinn für Aion Neueinsteiger!


----------



## Yiraja (20. Februar 2012)

Geige schrieb:


> Ich bin auf den F2P start inzwischen fast so geil wie damals auf den P2P Start
> 
> Der neues Server wird, wenn ich mich nicht irre, ein absoluter Gewinn für Aion Neueinsteiger!



ich denke auch so wie das aussieht werden viele auf den neuen server starten


----------



## Mikehoof (20. Februar 2012)

Wir starten auch zu viert auf dem neuen Server :-) Ich hoffe nur das es auch ein paar vernünftige Legionen geben wird da die meisten sicher auf ihren alten Servern bleiben werden.


----------



## Sin (20. Februar 2012)

Wobei ich hoffe, dass der neue Aion Server nicht das gleiche Schicksal ereilt, wie der neue Server der damals bei Lotro mit dem F2P Start online kam.


----------



## Mikehoof (20. Februar 2012)

Erst neugierig machen und dann nicht weiter erzählen :-) ok was ist denn mit dem neuen Server seinerzeit bei Lotro passiert? Hat es keiner bis in s Endgame durchgezogen? So ein wenig Sorgen macht mir das auch da wohl wirklich wenige der "alten" Spieler dauerhaft dort bleiben werden.


----------



## Yiraja (20. Februar 2012)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Erst neugierig machen und dann nicht weiter erzählen :-) ok was ist denn mit dem neuen Server seinerzeit bei Lotro passiert? Hat es keiner bis in s Endgame durchgezogen? So ein wenig Sorgen macht mir das auch da wohl wirklich wenige der "alten" Spieler dauerhaft dort bleiben werden.



für mich steht fest da neu anfangen oder gar nicht die alten chars bleiben in der kiste


----------



## FarinHH (20. Februar 2012)

Sin schrieb:


> Wobei ich hoffe, dass der neue Aion Server nicht das gleiche Schicksal ereilt, wie der neue Server der damals bei Lotro mit dem F2P Start online kam.



Hust.. als eingefleischter LOTRO Spieler muss ich dir leider sagen das du da vollkommen falsch liegst . Der Server "ANDUIN" zum Beispiel der damals zum F2P hochgefahren wurde, ist der meistebesuchte Server!

Beweis: KlickMich

Dennoch freue ich mich auch mal wieder in AION reinzuschnuppern 

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Sin (21. Februar 2012)

Finds komisch dass es bisher wenig anklang gibt was f2p angeht. Bei hdro liefen die Foren über als es angekündigt wurde, hier ist eher tote hose.

Naja, mein entschluss steht fest, ich daddel definitiv einen Templer, nur welche Fraktion weiß ich noch nicht


----------



## Yiraja (22. Februar 2012)

Sin schrieb:


> Finds komisch dass es bisher wenig anklang gibt was f2p angeht. Bei hdro liefen die Foren über als es angekündigt wurde, hier ist eher tote hose.
> 
> Naja, mein entschluss steht fest, ich daddel definitiv einen Templer, nur welche Fraktion weiß ich noch nicht



ich mach mal nen beschwörer auf asmo seite


----------



## Safarel (22. Februar 2012)

Ich mache mir einen Templer bei den Elyos und ich habe auch vor eine Legion zu gründen^^
wer interesse hat einfach anschreiben^^


----------



## Mikehoof (22. Februar 2012)

Sin schrieb:


> Finds komisch dass es bisher wenig anklang gibt was f2p angeht. Bei hdro liefen die Foren über als es angekündigt wurde, hier ist eher tote hose.
> 
> Naja, mein entschluss steht fest, ich daddel definitiv einen Templer, nur welche Fraktion weiß ich noch nicht




Forum

Das ist sehr gut besucht vielleicht tummeln sich dort alle :-)

Aion wird mit erscheinen des großen Updates 3.0 übrigens "Truly Free" in NA mal schauen ob das hier auch so kommen wird.

http://truly-free.aiononline.com/truly-free/index.php

Ich denke Aion hat mit 3.0 noch einen großen Trumpf in der Hand hoffentlich setzt GF das auch schnell um.

Wenn Aion nicht bald startet drehe ich definitiv durch hehe meine Vorfreude ist riesig!

P.S. <---------Elyos Beschwörer.


----------



## Lopuslavite (22. Februar 2012)

Also ich dachte mir heute : "Logg dich mal in dein Master-Account und schau mal dein account an" 

Und was muss ich sehen? Angeblich sei der Account permanent gesperrt:-( Hatte doch damals nur aufgehört zu spielen nach dem 3. Monat :-(

War unter den Frühstart leuten usw und halt einfach Account auslaufen lassen nach 3 Monaten !


Muss ich echt nen neuen Account erstellen für F2P?

vom Support bekommt man irgendwie keine Antwort:-(


----------



## TitusDaxx (22. Februar 2012)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> Also ich dachte mir heute : "Logg dich mal in dein Master-Account und schau mal dein account an"
> 
> Und was muss ich sehen? Angeblich sei der Account permanent gesperrt:-( Hatte doch damals nur aufgehört zu spielen nach dem 3. Monat :-(
> 
> ...




Ist bei mir genauso ... Habe 4 Monate gezockt und jetzt nach der ganzen zeit wollt ich umstellen bzw schauen wegen F2P und steht auch da von wegen gesperrt oder so :/


----------



## Lopuslavite (22. Februar 2012)

hmmm dachtge eigentlich sie wollten mit der F2P Sache auch alte Spieler zurrück gewinnen!

Wenn man aber deren Accounts "permanent sperrt" oder so kann man das nicht gerade erreichen.

Wäre mit dem Account noch alles ok würd ich bestimmt wieder rein schauen. Wenn sie so Spieler bestrafen wollen weil sie nicht dabei geblieben sind, dann eben Pech.


----------



## Cerom (22. Februar 2012)

Gerade in der Anfangszeit wurde Aion geradezu überschwemmt von Bots und Goldsellern. Da wurden auch sehr viele Accounts gehackt und sehr viele gebannt. Mein erster Account wurde auch gehackt nachdem ich mit dem mal vier Wochen nicht eingeloggt war.


----------



## Lopuslavite (22. Februar 2012)

Cerom schrieb:


> Gerade in der Anfangszeit wurde Aion geradezu überschwemmt von Bots und Goldsellern. Da wurden auch sehr viele Accounts gehackt und sehr viele gebannt. Mein erster Account wurde auch gehackt nachdem ich mit dem mal vier Wochen nicht eingeloggt war.



Naja aber vor ca nem 3/4 Jahr oder so gabs ein wochenend event wo man als zurrückkehrer sich einloggen konnte !vieleicht auch schon ein jahr her , weis nimmer genau und da war auch noch alles ok !Außerdem schau ich immer wieder mal in Accounts vorheriger Spiele

um zu sehen ob alles ok st!

Wie zb WOW oder Rift usw.

Aber plötzlich zur Umstellung soll da was nicht stimmen?Bin ja nicht der einzige anscheind der da ein Problem hat


----------



## Cerom (22. Februar 2012)

Da weis ich auch nicht warum ?

Aber verwechsle nun nicht Ncsoft und Ganmeforce. Gameforce kann nur die Accuonts übernehmen die die Spieler extra dafür frei geschaltet haben. Wenn das bei dir nicht möglich ist weil NCsoft den Account gesperrt hat kann Gameforce da wohl nichts tun.


----------



## Mikehoof (22. Februar 2012)

Die permanente Sperrung deute aber wirklich auf so ein Problem hin. Konntest du denn den Hacken für den Accounttransfer noch betätigen oder kommt du nicht soweit in die Accountverwaltung rein? Ich weiß auch nicht bis wann der Transfer überhaupt möglich ist. 

Wer sagt dir denn das dein Account nicht gehackt wurde im letzten Jahr? Das Problem mit dem Support wird sein das NCSoft sicher keine Leute mehr hat für den deutschen Bereich (hatten sie mal welche?). Gameforge kann dir da leider auch nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Lopuslavite (22. Februar 2012)

Cerom schrieb:


> Da weis ich auch nicht warum ?
> 
> Aber verwechsle nun nicht Ncsoft und Ganmeforce. Gameforce kann nur die Accuonts übernehmen die die Spieler extra dafür frei geschaltet haben. Wenn das bei dir nicht möglich ist weil NCsoft den Account gesperrt hat kann Gameforce da wohl nichts tun.



ich habe mich ja an den Support von nc soft gewendet. das Gameforce da nichts tun kann ist mir ja klar. Aber nc soft hat ja nicht mal einen telefonischen Support um da was zu klären:-(


----------



## Mikehoof (22. Februar 2012)

Kommst du denn noch in die Accountverwaltung bis zum Hacken wo du dem Transfer zu GF zustimmst? GF hat gesagt das sie sich die gebannten Accounts anschauen werden und es Chancen gibt diese wieder zuzulassen.


----------



## Lopuslavite (22. Februar 2012)

genau, ich komme nicht in die Accountverwaltung !


----------



## Lopuslavite (22. Februar 2012)

Also hab es nochmals versucht eben mit passwort zurrück setzen usw und es hieß trotzdem gleich "der Account.........wurde permanent gesperrt"

und ich bekomm einfach von ncsoft keine Antwort !

gibt es denn echt keine Telefonnummer vom Support?


----------



## Yiraja (22. Februar 2012)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> Also hab es nochmals versucht eben mit passwort zurrück setzen usw und es hieß trotzdem gleich "der Account.........wurde permanent gesperrt"
> 
> und ich bekomm einfach von ncsoft keine Antwort !
> 
> gibt es denn echt keine Telefonnummer vom Support?



ne die ham glaub kein telefonsupport musst per email mit denen in kontakt treten und normal melden dich relativ schnell.


----------



## Davinho1 (22. Februar 2012)

doch, gameforge kann dir sehr wohl helfen - die machen echt guten service.

wende dich einfach an support@aionfreetoplay.com 

die können die accounts übrigens entbannen, was in einzelnen fällen auch passiert. extreme cheater von damals werden allerdings kaum entbannt werden.
musst halt deine sachlage äußern.


----------



## Lopuslavite (22. Februar 2012)

Also zu den extrem Cheatern gehörte ich bestimmt nicht!hatte halt einfach nicht mehr gespielt gehabt wie viele zu dem Zeitpunkt.

aber deshalb meinen account permanent sperren wär ja schwachsinn !Und ich habe wie gesagt immer die Accountverwaltung überprüft und Passwort regelmäßig geändert usw.


----------



## Manat (22. Februar 2012)

Also, Support von NCsoft anschreiben. Die schicken eigentlich binnen 24 Stunden eine Standard-Mail raus, wo sie die Daten zum Spiel bzw. zu deinem Account abfragen, also Seriennummer, Unique-ID (E-Mail, die man bekommt bei Accounterstellung), Anschrift usw. Wenn einem die fehlen, kann es helfen, wenn man noch alte GTCs hat, die auf dem Account eingelöst wurden. Je mehr Infos man denen schickt, desto schneller bearbeiten die die Sperre.

Alternative: Support von Aion NA anrufen. Die waren schon immer besser, als der deutsche Support, und haben auch schon immer Anfragen aus Deutschland bearbeitet, meist innerhalb von Stunden, während man beim deutschen Support bis zu 2 Wochen warten konnte. 

Parallel natürlich auch den GF-Support kontakten und fragen, ob die von dort aus irgendwas machen können bzw. eine besondere Vorgehensweise zur Beschleunigung vorschlagen.


----------



## Davinho1 (23. Februar 2012)

@Manat

Da zum 28.2 schon der Wechsel ist, sollte man Gameforge anschreiben. Die haben auch bereits gesagt, dass sie sich mit den gebannten Accounts auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Hatoor (23. Februar 2012)

Hier mal die News von Mein Link für alle die noch Probleme haben. Ich persönlich habe mich nach fast 2 Jahren Pause ohne Probleme einloggen können und meinen Account aktiviert. 

Grüße, Daeva!

Am 27. Februar 2012 um 17:00 Uhr (MEZ) werden alle europäischen Aion-Server in Vorbereitung auf den Transfer zu Gameforge heruntergefahren. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt werden die Foren deaktiviert und es wird auf den Webseiten uk.aiononline.com, fr.aiononline.com und de.aiononline.com ersichtlich sein, dass die Übergabe im Gange ist.

Wenn ihr möchtet, dass euer Charakter auf die Gameforge-Server übertragen wird, dies jedoch noch nicht angegeben habt, dann müsst ihr dem Transfer über euren NCsoft-Account zustimmen. Weitere Informationen hierzu findet ihr hier.

NCsoft West möchte sich bei euch für eure Treue bedanken und dafür, dass ihr mit uns in die Welt von Atreia gereist seid. Wir wünschen euch eine ruhmreiche und lohnende Zeit bei euren zukünftigen Abenteuern in Aion.

~Euer Aion-Team


----------



## Sin (24. Februar 2012)

Warten Warten Warten  Blöd das die Server mitten in der Woche online gehen


----------



## Cerom (24. Februar 2012)

Wer wartet den ? 

Ich geh gleich in die C-Dred. Und danach Solo-Feuerprobe, Arena-Feuerprobe und dann Esoterrase. Außer es kommt ein Festungsraid dazwischen.


----------



## Yiraja (24. Februar 2012)

Sin schrieb:


> Warten Warten Warten  Blöd das die Server mitten in der Woche online gehen



ich warte auch^^


----------



## ZombieCat (24. Februar 2012)

Nicht mehr ganz 4 Tage :-) Dann gehts looooos!


----------



## Yiraja (24. Februar 2012)

ZombieCat schrieb:


> Nicht mehr ganz 4 Tage :-) Dann gehts looooos!



ja ! für die leute die auf dem neuen server anfangen wollen hat da schon jemand vor ne asmo gilde zu gründen  ?


----------



## ZombieCat (25. Februar 2012)

Ich spiele momentan noch mit meinen Gedanken rum. Eine Legion jaaaaa....aber welche Fraktion? Ich finde beide sehr ansprechend. Die Asmos wegen ihrem dunklen und die Elyos weil sie einfach rosarot quietsch sind. 
Leidre muss ich sagen gefallen mir die Questgebiete der Elyos um einiges besser. Dafür gibts nen dicken Minus Punkt für die meines erachtens verwirrender Aufgebaute Stadt. (Luftschiffhafen usw doppelebenen usw ). Auch die Flügelform der Elyos sagt mir mehr zu. Dennoch muss ich sagen das die Asmos mit ihren Krallen und Roten Augen auch etwas haben. *seufts*

SO gravierend sind die Unterschiede ja nicht wie unter den Rassen in anderen MMOs (WOW, GW 2 usw) also es gibt ja eigentlich nur den "Menschen" Charakter. Keine Tiere Gnome usw (Es sei denn man erstellt Chibis) (Gutd as Fell der Asmos hat was "tierisches lol")


----------



## Sin (25. Februar 2012)

Also da ich bisher (bzw damals) Elyos gespielt habe, wird es wohl diesesmal ein Asmo werden


----------



## Yiraja (25. Februar 2012)

Sin schrieb:


> Also da ich bisher (bzw damals) Elyos gespielt habe, wird es wohl diesesmal ein Asmo werden



gute entscheidung  ich hab damals asmo gespielt und bleib auch dabei


----------



## Geige (26. Februar 2012)

Damals Asmo, aber diesesmal sicher Elyos.
Ich habe mit Asmo soviel getwinkt und kenne die Elyos Gebiete eigentlich sogut wie überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Cerom (26. Februar 2012)

Beide Seiten sind im Grunde gleich. Die Asmodier haben die schönere Hauptstadt, die Elyos die schöneren Gebiete. Die Spieler auf beiden Seiten sind gleich. Es gibt auf beiden Seiten sehr nette Spieler und auf beiden Seiten Stinkstiefel.


----------



## cherry009 (26. Februar 2012)

Hi

Wollte jetzt nicht ein neues Thema aufmachen zu meiner kleinen frage.
Unzwar habe ich nie aion gespielt d.h habe ich auch keinen aion account.
Falls mir das spiel sehr gut gefällt würde ich gern meinen starter account zu einem veteran account machen.
Wollte fragen ob das auch im nach hinein gehen wird ?
Oder etwas in der Art.


----------



## Safarel (26. Februar 2012)

du kannst nur einen gold account für 9.99 euro im monat erwerben, veteran zu werden ist nicht möglich


----------



## Lintflas (26. Februar 2012)

Safarel schrieb:


> du kannst nur einen gold account für 9.99 euro im monat erwerben, veteran zu werden ist nicht möglich



Das stimmt so nicht.

Auch Starter können ihren Account auf Veteran-Status upgraden. 
Man hat sich von offizieller Seite bisher nur noch nicht festgelegt, auf welche Weise dies möglich sein wird.

Ich gehe aber stark davon aus, dass jeder Starter, der wenigstens einmal die monatlichen 9.99€ für das Gold-Paket bezahlt hat, automatisch danach zum Veteranen wird.


----------



## Sin (27. Februar 2012)

Morgens gehts los und morgen muss ich lange arbeiten, weil ich Zeit nachholen muss. Sitze hier zu hause und warte auf den blöden Telekomtechniker der zwischen 8 und 12 Uhr kommen will -.-


----------



## Mikehoof (27. Februar 2012)

Hoffentlich geht es auch morgen wirklich los :-) Die NCsoft Server werden um 1700 runtergefahren und der Transfer beginnt.... Ich würde auch so gerne schon wenigstens mal den Shop sehen oder meine erspielte Goldmitgliedschaft bestätigt sehen.


----------



## Sin (27. Februar 2012)

Denke mal nicht, dass da groß etwas dazwischen kommt. Wäre gut wenn es um 12 Uhr oder so beginnt, dann ist zumindest schon einmal der erste Andrang in den Startgebieten überwunden (ok, sind eh mehrere Instanzen, aber dennoch  )


----------



## Yiraja (27. Februar 2012)

Sin schrieb:


> Morgens gehts los und morgen muss ich lange arbeiten, weil ich Zeit nachholen muss. Sitze hier zu hause und warte auf den blöden Telekomtechniker der zwischen 8 und 12 Uhr kommen will -.-



mandelentzündung außer rennerei zu den ärtzen nix vor^^ hoffe geht so früh los wie möglich


----------



## rexxel (27. Februar 2012)

ich will zocken!!!!!^^


----------



## ei8th (27. Februar 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Yiraja (27. Februar 2012)

ei8th schrieb:


> Morgen



mahlzeit is doch fast mittach


----------



## ei8th (27. Februar 2012)

Mahlzeit.

Und ab Morgen geht es los 

Macht mal jemand nen neuen Thread und nennt ihr "Es ist Februar und morgen kann ich mich einloggen!"


----------



## Yiraja (27. Februar 2012)

ei8th schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> 
> Und ab Morgen geht es los
> 
> Macht mal jemand nen neuen Thread und nennt ihr "Es ist Februar und morgen kann ich mich einloggen!"



ne ^^ ich sprech mal für alle und sach mal wir fühlen uns hier ganz wohl  so erstmal wech zum hno mandeln checken lassen ^_^


----------



## Sin (27. Februar 2012)

Super, techniker immer noch nicht da, jetzt musst ich spontan einen Tag urlaub nehmen. Man ist das nervig.


----------



## Yiraja (27. Februar 2012)

Sin schrieb:


> Super, techniker immer noch nicht da, jetzt musst ich spontan einen Tag urlaub nehmen. Man ist das nervig.



die sind doch nie zuverlässig , aber wozu brauchstn den ? inet haste ja anscheinend.


----------



## Manat (27. Februar 2012)

Also, 12 Uhr mittag eher nicht.  CM Black Velvet hat was von nachmittag gesagt, wenn alles gut geht. Und alle, die später nach Hause kommen, weil sie lange arbeiten müssen: Tröstet euch, ihr verpaßt lediglich die ersten Serverdowns wegen Überlastung. *g*


----------



## Yiraja (28. Februar 2012)

morgen,

zitat von 
*Community Manager Aion UK*
- BlackVelvet|Hyatt -



> The time depends on how fast we can progress through this migration allnighter.
> We did some test migrations and so far everything looks fine.
> However, we're not done with importing the database. We have to upload the surveys as well and additionally test through various test cases if every function is working as intended.
> Give or take, I expect the servers to be online around afternoon on 28th.
> ...



mehr hab ich in den foren nicht gefunden


----------



## Kronis (28. Februar 2012)

Ich freu mich wirklich auf den Feierabend bin wirklich sehr gespannt auf das Game ! Der neue Server geht bestimmt erst einmal in die Knie !


----------



## Yiraja (28. Februar 2012)

jo denke auch das der ansturm auf den neuen server groß sein wird, egal warteschlangen vom aion release kennen wa ja noch alle ^_^


----------



## Biba88 (28. Februar 2012)

hallo zusammen!

ich habe dann mal eine kleine frage^^

da ich aion zuvor noch nie gespielt habe würde ich mal sehr gerne wissen wo ich mir überhaupt einen acc anlegen kann?
bin davon ausgegangen dass ich das bei aionfreetoplay.com machen kann, aber leider finde ich keine anmeldung =(
oder ist es noch gar nicht möglich sich einen zu erstellen?

LG

Biba


----------



## Yiraja (28. Februar 2012)

Biba88 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen!
> 
> ich habe dann mal eine kleine frage^^
> 
> ...



momentan nicht möglich


----------



## Greyn (28. Februar 2012)

Andere Frage ... welchen Clienten muss ich jetzt eigentlich runterladen?
Den auf der F2P Seite, wo Vorab-Download steht? 

Man muss schon sagen, dass Gameforge ziemlich wenige Infos rüberwachsen lässt, obwohl heute "Releasetag" ist ...


----------



## Yiraja (28. Februar 2012)

jap den musste nehmen , außer du hast noch den alten ncsoft oder ne spiel-dvd dann kannste die "alte" version installieren und musst von gameforge nur ein update laden.
Die Informationspolitik ist auf jeden fall n dicker minus punkt für mich.


----------



## Gast1651525802 (28. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen,

ich kann meinen Account leider nicht transferieren. Ist das nun schon vorbei? Ich muss dazu sagen, dies war ein "Probe" Account. Dennoch habe ich an der Closed-Beta Teilgenommen, bei dem man ja nach Abschluss der Beta automatisch einen Veteran-Status erhält. Nur wie soll das funktionieren wenn ich meinen Account nicht auf Gameforge transferieren kann?

Über Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

lg Imrail

P.S. Ich habe auch heute eine email erhalten, das ich umziehen soll nach Gameforge. Ich soll mich anmelden und den Anweisungen folgen...
       Nur die Anweisungen die kommen sollen, sind leider nicht da. Wie gesagt liegt das daran das dies ein Probe Account ist? Hat noch nie ein Abo,   
       nur die Teilnahme an der Closed-Beta


----------



## Safarel (28. Februar 2012)

meinst du die alte aion beta oder die beta für die f2p version?
weil für die alte aion beta gibt es keinen veteranen status


----------



## Gast1651525802 (28. Februar 2012)

Nene, schon die letzte 

[font=arial, sans-serif]"Du hast deinen Account für den Beta-Test von Aion Free-to-Play erfolgreich registriert"[/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]Ging bis 20. Februar[/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]Nur für die Beta-Registrierung musste ich auch einen anderen Benutzernamen nehmen und dieser funzt logischerweise nicht bei nc-soft![/font]


----------



## Safarel (28. Februar 2012)

theoretisch kannst du dich dann mit deinem account aus der f2p beta einloggen und der is dann
veteran oder welche variante ich auch gehört habe war das du einen neuen acc erstellen musst
und das du einen code zugeschickt kriegst womit du dann deinen neuen acc zum veteranen machen kannst


----------



## Gast1651525802 (28. Februar 2012)

Okay, weil ich habe sogar eine Dankesemail erhalten das ich den Veteranen-Status erhalten habe als Belohnung. Aber keinen key oder ähnlich.

Dann schreibe ich sicherheitshalber noch eine email an den Support.


----------



## Yiraja (28. Februar 2012)

ich glaub du kannst noch nix machen weil einfach noch alles deaktiviert ist bei denen, solang die server nicht online sind geht noch gar nix


----------



## Gast1651525802 (28. Februar 2012)

Das wäre auch eine plausible Erklärung


----------



## Yiraja (28. Februar 2012)

geheimer info link^^ da bleibste aufm laufenden falls was passiert  ansonsten abwarten und tee trinken *kaffee-kanne in die runde stell*


----------



## Ru4Di (28. Februar 2012)

...wenn da steht: authentivisierungserver nicht gefunden, nachdem ich korrektes login gemacht habe, heisst das doch, das spiel noch nicht online ist oder?

grüsse r.


----------



## Safarel (28. Februar 2012)

ja^^


----------



## Yiraja (28. Februar 2012)

Ru4Di schrieb:


> ...wenn da steht: authentivisierungserver nicht gefunden, nachdem ich korrektes login gemacht habe, heisst das doch, das spiel noch nicht online ist oder?
> 
> grüsse r.



so siehts leider aus


----------



## Storm earth and fire (28. Februar 2012)

Hm ich finde den link für das gameforge update nicht. Und im NCSoft launcher wird aion nichtmehr angezeigt obwohl es noch installiert ist, dafür steht jetzt unten dieses Aion north amerika.. muss ich jetzt wieder 11GB saugen?

Edit: Doch gefunden


----------



## Mikehoof (28. Februar 2012)

Geh auf die Aion free to play Seite und zieh dir den Vorabdownload von da. Deine Daten werden dann mitverwendet....


----------



## Yiraja (28. Februar 2012)

so ich ergötze mich mal am rtl nachmittags hirnverdummungsprogramm und hoffe das so gegen 17 uhr dann mal die server laufen bis denne  und hoffe man sieht den einen oder anderen beim zocken


----------



## Mikehoof (28. Februar 2012)

Ich habe gerade gelesen das die EP Amulette aus dem Gold Account entfernt worden sind :-( Damit bleiben nicht mehr viele Argumente für mich über für diesen Account Typ. Vielleicht ab lvl 50 mal aber vorher nun nicht mehr da ich eh Veteran bin.....


----------



## Safarel (28. Februar 2012)

als veteran lohnt sich das eh nicht vor 40 oder 50
diese ep amulette sind schön und gut aber mal im ernst *deswegen*
hättest du dir nen gold account scho geholt?


----------



## Yiraja (28. Februar 2012)

hm ich weiß nich ep amulette wären für mich definitiv kein argument für gold status gewesen aber muss jeder für sich entscheiden :L


----------



## Mikehoof (28. Februar 2012)

Das wäre zumindest ein kleiner Anreiz gewesen. Was soll ich sonst mit dem Gold Account vor 40-50? Es gibt da keine Arena kein Dredgion usw. allerdings gibt es noch die Energie der Rast als winziges Argument. Klar hätte ich mir den Account auch wegen den EP Rollen gekauft. Rolle einschmeissen und 2 Stunden grinden :-)


----------



## Yiraja (28. Februar 2012)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Das wäre zumindest ein kleiner Anreiz gewesen. Was soll ich sonst mit dem Gold Account vor 40-50? Es gibt da keine Arena kein Dredgion usw. allerdings gibt es noch die Energie der Rast als winziges Argument. Klar hätte ich mir den Account auch wegen den EP Rollen gekauft. Rolle einschmeissen und 2 Stunden grinden :-)



hm jo ok das wär noch ne option aber ich denk vor 50 lohnt das wirklich aber wie schon gesagt muss jeder selber wissen ich werd erstma nix investieren.


----------



## Skortex (28. Februar 2012)

Ich werd ganz genüsslich den Story-Kontent durchquesten und mir die schönen Gebiete ansehen
und wenn es dann am Ende noch fesselt, habe ich kein Problem mir ein Abo (Goldpaket) mit 10 Euro im Monat zu kaufen.

Würde mir aber auch kein Goldpaket im niedrigen Level holen schon garnicht nur der EP-Amulette wegen,
(die wird man eh im Shop kaufen können) aber ich grinde auch gern und je länger der Weg zum Endlevel, desto mehr Vergnügen bereitet es mir.


----------



## JanaTh (28. Februar 2012)

ihr wartet? ich auch! 
aber guckt mal hier die uhr tickt^^

http://aionstatus.com/


----------



## Yiraja (28. Februar 2012)

nice danke für die info


----------



## Skortex (28. Februar 2012)

Ich trau dem Ticker nicht, der wurde aufgezogen.
Und der neue Server ist nicht aufgelistet, also ist es fraglich ob die Seite überhauptnoch aktuell ist.

Edit: Jemand aus der letzten Beta schon eine Benachrichtigung erhalten? (Bezüglich Belohnungscode)


----------



## Yiraja (28. Februar 2012)

der ticker wurde gerade zurückgesetzt -.- der bringt glaub wirklich gar nix mehr ... hab auch noch keine email benachrichtigung erhalten.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (28. Februar 2012)

Yiraja schrieb:


> der ticker wurde gerade zurückgesetzt -.- der bringt glaub wirklich gar nix mehr ... hab auch noch keine email benachrichtigung erhalten.



ja auf den ticker kannste ... verzichten. der stand gestern mitternacht schon mal auf 58 minuten xD

auf welchem server spielt ihr? ich werd auf dem neuen zocken da es dort noch keine hochstufigen gibt


----------



## Yiraja (28. Februar 2012)

ich zock auch auf dem neuen, als asmo


----------



## Sin (28. Februar 2012)

Dito, neuer Server, Asmo :-)

Btw, aionstatus.com ist unabhängig, die haben weder was mit NCsoft noch mit GF zu tun.


----------



## Ru4Di (28. Februar 2012)

oki, wenn paar von euch anscheinend schon drin sind, frage ich mich jetzt, ob ich und vor allem ,wie ich in meiner firewall das spiel impletieren muss,bei nichtvorhandene aion.exe.-windows 7-.
bei mir kommt immernoch die meldung: authentisierungsserver nicht gefunden.

danke für hilfe r.


----------



## Sin (28. Februar 2012)

Es ist noch keiner drin :-)


----------



## Yiraja (28. Februar 2012)

Sin schrieb:


> Es ist noch keiner drin :-)



jo ich würd mal schätzen das dauert noch ne weile ich guck gemütlich noch bissel serie^^


----------



## Kronis (28. Februar 2012)

Hat schon jemand eine Gilde auf dem neuen Server geplant ? Bevorzugt eine Taubengilde :-)


----------



## Sin (28. Februar 2012)

ups...


----------



## Safarel (28. Februar 2012)

achte auf die Gilde Infestus^^
ich selbst werde mich bei ihnen einnisten
reife und umgängliche leute sind natürlich gern gesehn^^


----------



## Kronis (28. Februar 2012)

Safarel schrieb:


> achte auf die Gilde Infestus^^
> ich selbst werde mich bei ihnen einnisten
> reife und umgängliche leute sind natürlich gern gesehn^^



Danke dir ich werde die Augen offen halten !


----------



## Nerdavia (28. Februar 2012)

Wenn ihr das Spiel startet und die Logindaten eingebt...könnt ihr dann bestätigen und bekommt eine Meldung das die Server offline sind. Ich kann nicht mal bestätigen...nur die Daten eingeben. Ist das normal ?


----------



## Safarel (28. Februar 2012)

bei mir kommt auch nichts
nach ner weile steht dann da das die autorisierungsserver offline sind


----------



## Nerdavia (28. Februar 2012)

Wenn du mit Return bestätigst....tut sich dann auch garnichts ?


----------



## Safarel (28. Februar 2012)

wie mit "return" welche taste meinst du da?
wenn ich die taste meine die du meinst dann ja tut sich nichts
einmal enter gedrückt und entweder gehts oder net und spiel neu starten^^


----------



## Kronis (28. Februar 2012)

Folgende Meldung gab es gerade auf facebook :

Please note the EU servers transitioned to Gameforge yesterday. If you are an EU customer, you will need to contact Gameforge for customer assistance. Their servers are set to go live today, but I have not been provided with a time. If you have an EU account, and you are receiving the message that you cannot connect to the auth server, it is because their servers are not yet up.


----------



## Nerdavia (28. Februar 2012)

Safarel schrieb:


> wie mit "return" welche taste meinst du da?
> wenn ich die taste meine die du meinst dann ja tut sich nichts
> einmal enter gedrückt und entweder gehts oder net und spiel neu starten^^




Ja die meine ich....ach Gott bin ich doch schon so alt....das ist aus den alten C64er Zeiten hängen geblieben ^^


----------



## Safarel (28. Februar 2012)

^^


----------



## Yiraja (28. Februar 2012)

immer noch kein aion , wäre eher an einer asmo-gilde interessiert^^


----------



## Safarel (28. Februar 2012)

naja wer auf pelz steht^^
muss man ja nicht verstehn^^


----------



## Yiraja (28. Februar 2012)

Safarel schrieb:


> naja wer auf pelz steht^^
> muss man ja nicht verstehn^^



naja wir könnten jetzt hier die keule schwingen ich lass das mal so stehen jedem halt das seine  aber is besser so gibts mehr opfer im pvp^^


----------



## Yiraja (28. Februar 2012)

> *Aion UK*
> 
> * Another update about the status of the migration
> 
> ...



hm naja der tag hat ja noch n paar stunden^^


----------



## Sin (28. Februar 2012)

Zum spielen kommt eh keiner, die meisten werden in der charerstellung festhängen


----------



## Yiraja (28. Februar 2012)

Sin schrieb:


> Zum spielen kommt eh keiner, die meisten werden in der charerstellung festhängen



jo das sowieso^^ laaaangeweile^^


----------



## Cerom (28. Februar 2012)

Sin schrieb:


> Zum spielen kommt eh keiner, die meisten werden in der charerstellung festhängen


Die neuen Spieler vielleicht. Der Chareditor erschlägt einen ja geradezu mit Möglichkeiten. Nur die alte Spieler, und davon gibt es doch reichlich, werden nur einige Minuten im Editor verweilen. Außer natürlich sie möchte was ganz Ausgefallenes. Das wird aber eine Minderheit sein.


----------



## Nargaròth (28. Februar 2012)

Meint ihr wirklich das die Server heute noch gestartet werden? Ich glaube eher daran,das die das erst Morgen hinbekommen.In den frühen Morgenstunden vllt.Naja ... warten wir es ab.


----------



## Yiraja (28. Februar 2012)

jo kann gut sein das es noch so lange dauernd wird, man erfährt von gameforge ja auch nix...


----------



## Mesun (28. Februar 2012)

Laut aionstatus.com noch 10min. Wartungsarbeiten


----------



## Nargaròth (28. Februar 2012)

Auf die Restzeit kannst du dich leider nicht verlassen.Die wurde heute bestimmt schon sechs oder sieben mal resetet.Wird heute bestimmmt eh nichts mehr ..... naja,irgendwie hatte ich das gewusst. ^^


----------



## Cerom (28. Februar 2012)

Nargaròth schrieb:


> Wird heute bestimmmt eh nichts mehr ..... naja,irgendwie hatte ich das gewusst. ^^



*grml* und das sagst du uns erst jetzt ??????


----------



## Mesun (28. Februar 2012)

Ja schade,glaube auch nicht mehr daran das es heute noch was wird.Und Imformationen gibt es von GF so spärlich wie von NC Soft.


----------



## Yiraja (28. Februar 2012)

Mesun schrieb:


> Laut aionstatus.com noch 10min. Wartungsarbeiten



das thema hatten wa doch schon, die ham sogar ne offi meldung raus gegeben das aionstatus.com nix mit gameforge oder ncsoft zu tun hat und die haben auch keine infos die wir nicht haben der timer ist absolut willkürlich eingestellt und sagt uns absolut gar nix über die tatsächlichen wartungsarbeiten leider


----------



## Nargaròth (28. Februar 2012)

Cerom schrieb:


> *grml* und das sagst du uns erst jetzt ??????



^_^;

Als ob ich das gewusst hätte. ^^ Geahnt hatte ich es aber.Hauptsache es läuft stabil,wenn es denn dann endlich läuft.Habe erstmal God of War 3 reingeworfen.Hatte total vergessen wie geil das Game ist.Zeit überbrücken muss sein.Man schreibt sich später.


----------



## Mesun (28. Februar 2012)

Yiraja schrieb:


> das thema hatten wa doch schon, die ham sogar ne offi meldung raus gegeben das aionstatus.com nix mit gameforge oder ncsoft zu tun hat und die haben auch keine infos die wir nicht haben der timer ist absolut willkürlich eingestellt und sagt uns absolut gar nix über die tatsächlichen wartungsarbeiten leider



Gut zu wissen.


----------



## Cerom (28. Februar 2012)

Was soll’s. Aion ist einfach ein geiles Spiel. Da ist die Freude wenn es wieder läuft eben doppelt so groß. Die sollen das mal ordentlich machen.


----------



## Yiraja (28. Februar 2012)

so ne runde J.A.G gucken, ma sehn wie es danach mit zocken steht


----------



## Nargaròth (29. Februar 2012)

Habe gerade gelesen das sie mit dem Server Umzug fast fertig sind.Danach kommen wohl noch ein paar kleinere Tests.Sie wollen die Server aber auf jeden fall noch diese Nacht online bringen.Erstmal nen Kaffee aufsetzen,die Nacht scheint lang zu werden ^^

grüße


----------



## Mesun (29. Februar 2012)

Ja,so langsam geht was


----------



## Yiraja (29. Februar 2012)

Nenn kaffee nehme ich auch, aber ich nutz die zeit noch um auf der couch zu lümmeln ^^


----------



## Nerdavia (29. Februar 2012)

Also immerhin funktioniert es jetzt und alle meine Chars sind vorhanden


----------



## Aestus (29. Februar 2012)

Wenn sie bis 17 Uhr die Webseite auch noch zum laufen bekommen & die Veteranen-Keys aus der CB verschickt haben bin ich zufrieden 

Hab zum Glück gestern gar nicht groß versucht zu spielen ^^


----------



## Nerdavia (29. Februar 2012)

Welches war den vor der Umstellung auf F2P der am dichtesten besiedelte Server. Hab lange nicht gespielt.


----------



## Cerom (29. Februar 2012)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Welches war den vor der Umstellung auf F2P der am dichtesten besiedelte Server. Hab lange nicht gespielt.


Ich glaube das kann keiner so wirklich beantworten. Ich hab auf Kromede gespielt. Das der irgendwann zu wenig Spieler hatte kann ich nicht sagen. Es waren immer reichlich on und ich sah auch nie leere Gebiete. Nur ich schätze in den unteren Gebieten waren es zum größten Teil Twinks.

Aber das ist eh Schnee von gestern. Es werden viele alte Spieler auf dem neuen Server einen Char erstellen, genauso wie viele neue Spieler auf den alten Servern einen Char erstellen. Ich glaube das wird sich schnell verteilen.


----------



## Gast1651525802 (29. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen,

ich versuche derzeit noch immer meinen Account zu transferieren. Es kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung. Ich solle es nochmals probieren.

Zudem habe ich an der Closed Beta teilgenommen und eine email erhalten, dass ich den Veteranen-Status als Belohnung erhalten habe.

Gibt es noch einen Key? Mein Account unterscheidet sich ja von meinem Beta Account. Ich bin gerade etwas ratlos.

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

lg Imradil


----------



## Cerom (29. Februar 2012)

Abwarten, Tee trinken und im Betaforum die Nachrichten, besonders unter den News verfolgen. Es läuft noch nicht rund und sie bitten um Geduld.


----------



## Gast1651525802 (29. Februar 2012)

Okay, wie es ausschaut müssen die Beta Tester einen neuen Account anlegen bei Gameforge. Die Beta Belohungen sollen heute gegen 11 Uhr versendet werden die man dann auf den neuen Accounts implementiert.

Danke dennoch


----------



## Sin (29. Februar 2012)

Eigentlich schade das die Server mitten in der Nacht online gingen, hätte gestern Abend gerne noch nen Stündchen mit dem Chareditor gespielt. Jetzt kann ich frühestens Donnerstag zocken. Aber egal, ich sehe es von der positiven Seite, vielleicht ist am Donnerstag die erste welle aus den Start gebieten raus ;-)


----------



## Claut (29. Februar 2012)

Hm, also ich weiß nicht.


Kann bis jetzt immer noch nicht auf die Server zu greifen. Komme weder auf die HP von Aion noch loggt Er auf ein Server ein. 

Starte Aion(North America) da kein anderes vorhanden, logg mich ein und tut sich nichts. 
kA woher ihr die ganzen Infos alle habt, aber bei mir tuts sich eben nix mit HP oder Game


----------



## Mikehoof (29. Februar 2012)

Also ein Freund mit dem ich gerade telefoniert habe spielt aktuell auf dem neuen Server allerdings hat er den Bug der falschen Servernamen. Wieso Aion NA? Du mußt Aion Gameforge starten.... Die HP von Aion free to play läuft auch bis auf das Forum ka wo du versuchst dich einzuloggen.


----------



## nirvanager1 (29. Februar 2012)

Kann aktuell auch zocken.


----------



## Ru4Di (29. Februar 2012)

ne, ich muss wohl noch warten, owohl mein transfer erfolgreich sein gewesen sollte.jedoch besteht mein PW aus klein und grosschrift.
ich habe hier mal gelesen, das die nur klein haben wollen.
mannmann, was für ein theater wieder.
ich hatte schonmal stress mit gameforge ,da musste ich den überweisungsbeleg rüberfaxen -knapp 4euro-.
fazit: 14 euro für ein 10 euro item. :-)

grüse r.


----------



## Cerom (29. Februar 2012)

Normalerweise nimmt er den Account und das PW an. Versuch einfach nur alles klein zu schreiben. Wobei es bei mir auch geklappt hat mit einem Großgeschriebenen Account. Einige andere schreiben aber das sie auch  den klein schreiben mußten. Einfach mal versuchen.


----------



## Ru4Di (29. Februar 2012)

..hab's mit allen variationen versucht.gehtleider nicht.


----------



## masss (29. Februar 2012)

kann mir einer sagen wieso ich mir kein account machen kann ? immer kommt eine Fehlmeldung oder sie seite ist weg


----------



## Mikehoof (29. Februar 2012)

Es geht im Moment einfach nicht :-) Ich kann mich da auch nicht einloggen da hilft nur ein wenig Geduld.


----------



## Kontinuum (29. Februar 2012)

ich kann nichtmal meinen ncsoft account zu gameforge rübertransen...


----------



## masss (29. Februar 2012)

also ehrlich will  mich gamefroge veraschen ?? kann account name eingeben aber dan stürz die seite ab ?? sehr schlecht  will endlich spielen also sollen sie mal hine machen


----------



## Yumyko (29. Februar 2012)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Es geht im Moment einfach nicht :-) Ich kann mich da auch nicht einloggen da hilft nur ein wenig Geduld.




ein "wenig" gedult is ja richtig, ich muss aber ehrlich sagen das mein verständniss von "wenig" langsam aber sicher überschritten ist!


----------



## Rhenakus (29. Februar 2012)

Wer hat bei der GF bitte was anderes erwartet?
Der support obwohl angeblich alles voll bezahlte ist nicht zum aushalten, Aber das teamdenken bei der gf ist in allen teams nicht das beste, voralledingen schulungen sind zum vergessen, ich weiß wovon ich da rede, war in einem ehrenamt team von der GF.


----------



## masss (29. Februar 2012)

bei mir kommt immer  der account muss mit 4 oder 14 buch und zahlen sein ?? habe habe   so ein geben beispiel tdddo300 aber der nimmt das nicht an ??


----------



## Cerom (29. Februar 2012)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> ich kann nichtmal meinen ncsoft account zu gameforge rübertransen...


Da bist du nun aber auch etwas spät dran. Es war angekündigt das dies bis zum 27.2 um 17,00 Uhr erfolgen muß. Aber so wie ich las soll es irgendwann noch mal möglich sein. Nur bestimmt nicht heute. Die Server werden gerade gestürmt und GF hat wohl zig tausende Supportanfragen.


----------



## Mikehoof (29. Februar 2012)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> ich kann nichtmal meinen ncsoft account zu gameforge rübertransen...



Das stand aber auch seit Wochen in den entsprechenden Foren/Seiten. Wenn du den Account nicht für den Transfer freigegeben hast ist er wohl entweder weg oder du kannst es mit viel Glück dann später nachholen. Bis Mo/Di hattest du Zeit dafür.


----------



## masss (29. Februar 2012)

habe mal eine frage  zu den chars kann ich ein guten und ein bösen erstellen ?


----------



## Mikehoof (29. Februar 2012)

Nur auf unterschiedlichen Servern.


----------



## Cerom (29. Februar 2012)

masss schrieb:


> habe mal eine frage  zu den chars kann ich ein guten und ein bösen erstellen ?


Ja, aber nicht auf dem gleichen Server. Das ginge höchstens mit 2 Accounts. Aber dann darfst du auch nicht gegen dich selbst antreten (AP trading), ansonsten solltest du auf einen Bann vorbereitet sein.

Wobei, gut und böse gibt es in Aion nicht. Nur dunkel und hell.


----------



## masss (29. Februar 2012)

Cerom schrieb:


> Ja, aber nicht auf dem gleichen Server. Das ginge höchstens mit 2 Accounts. Aber dann darfst du auch nicht gegen dich selbst antreten (AP trading), ansonsten solltest du auf einen Bann vorbereitet sein.
> 
> Wobei, gut und böse gibt es in Aion nicht. Nur dunkel und hell.




aha oaky wusste ich nicht bin neu =)


----------



## Cerom (29. Februar 2012)

Das mit dem AP trading (sich dadurch PVP Punkte erschleichen das man gegen sich selbst oder Freunde antritt) wird bestimmt noch zu heißen Diskussionen führen. Bin mal gespannt wie GF das in den Griff bekommen möchte.


----------



## schamanix (29. Februar 2012)

huhu, ich hab folgendes problem:
ich habe einen veteranacc, der funktoiniert auch, ich kann mich ins spiel einloggen, seh meine 3 alten chars, kann aber dann das spiel nicht starten.
es kommt die meldung ,das chars der anderen fraktion auf dem server sind. stimmt auch, ein twink, ich kann diesen aber nicht löschen.
was soll ich tun? ich nehme an abwarten und tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein haupt char war/ist lvl 44 und ich würde gerne da weiterspielen und nicht von neuem.

mfg schamanix


----------



## Cerom (29. Februar 2012)

Wie hast du denn einen Char der anderen Fraktion auf den Server bekommen ?


----------



## schamanix (29. Februar 2012)

das ging anscheinend damals wo ich noch abo spieler war, ist lange her


----------



## Cerom (29. Februar 2012)

Ich denke eher durch die Serverzusammenlegung.


----------



## Kontinuum (29. Februar 2012)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Das stand aber auch seit Wochen in den entsprechenden Foren/Seiten. Wenn du den Account nicht für den Transfer freigegeben hast ist er wohl entweder weg oder du kannst es mit viel Glück dann später nachholen. Bis Mo/Di hattest du Zeit dafür.



haha  da kann ich ja nur lachen, ich bin gestern erst auf aion f2p aufmerksam geworden; sie könnten es dann wenigstens als fehlermeldung hinschreiben, dass ich zu spät bin und nicht dass ich es später nochmal versuchen soll, aber danke für die info, dann werd ichs nicht weiterhin jeden tag 239 mal versuchen


----------



## DoktorElmo (29. Februar 2012)

Ist Nerthus der neue Server?


----------



## Cerom (29. Februar 2012)

Nein das ist ein UK Server. Das ist ein BUG



Zitat GM Zoe

Bekannte Probleme:

Serveranzeige

Einigen Spielern werden die falschen Server angezeigt. Die neuen Server sollten folgendermaßen heißen: Nexus (UK), Velhalla (DE), Calindi (FR). Wenn euch die Servernamen Munin, Nerthus und Detras angezeigt werden, so habt ihr diesen Fehler.

*Lösung für das Problem: Löscht den L10N-Ordner aus eurem AION Free-to-Play-Ordner und lasst den Client patchen. Danach sollte der Fehler behoben sein.*


Login-Probleme bei transferierten Accounts

Falls ihr euch nicht mit euren Logindaten einloggen könnt, kontaktiert bitte unseren Support. Momentan suchen wir noch an einer Lösung.


Gold-Paket

Falls ihr als Starter ein Gold-Paket kauft, werden eure Slots nicht von 2 auf 8 erweitert. Das wird heute (gegen Mittag) noch gefixed.


----------



## DoktorElmo (29. Februar 2012)

Cerom schrieb:


> Nein das ist ein UK Server. Das ist ein BUG
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke!

Schade, jetzt hab ich schon das erste Survey gemacht x(


----------



## Claut (29. Februar 2012)

So, mein Account wurde nun Transferiert und habe auch eine Email erhalten mit der bestätigung.

Wenn ich jetzt auf http://www.aionfreetoplay.com/ gehe und auf "Zum Loggin" klicke um meine Account Daten ein zu geben, geschieht nichts. Es sieht so aus, als würden die eingegebenen Daten nicht stimmen. Nach dem ich auf Einlogen klicke bleib ich auf der selben seite nur mein eingegebenes passwort ist verschwunden oO. 
Jemand ne ahnung woran das liegen könnt?


----------

